# Tapatalk?



## wchill (Dec 22, 2011)

It's annoying to use mobile GBAtemp on a phone - a browser is just not as good as a dedicated app.
Could we perhaps get Tapatalk installed on IP Board? It's like a 20 minute setup, max


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2011)

wchill said:


> It's annoying to use mobile GBAtemp on a phone - a browser is just not as good as a dedicated app.
> Could we perhaps get Tapatalk installed on IP Board? It's like a 20 minute setup, max


Mobile GBAtemp is just great enough.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tapatalk is already compatible and has been since the board upgrade.


----------



## Costello (Dec 22, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Tapatalk is already compatible and has been since the board upgrade.


yeah, but it doesn't do much more than the current mobile version of GBAtemp.
The new mobile version does a lot, really... most of the basic features are supported
IMO it only lacks a portal.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 22, 2011)

The mobile site lacks any means to skip to the last page of a topic.
I've mentioned it before, any news on adding this?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2011)

Got to agree on that one; it's annoying that there's no "jump to first/last page" option.


----------



## wchill (Dec 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Got to agree on that one; it's annoying that there's no "jump to first/last page" option.



This.
Hmm, I actually didn't know that Tapatalk was supported.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 23, 2011)

wchill said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > Got to agree on that one; it's annoying that there's no &quot;jump to first/last page&quot; option.
> ...


On my side, I get a promt that says "This forum has an android app for download! Click here to learn about Tapatalk."
No clue if it'd show up on non-android mobiles.


----------



## wchill (Dec 23, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> wchill said:
> 
> 
> > ProtoKun7 said:
> ...



I'm running Dolphin HD and I don't see this, that's why. Have a Droid Charge running Android 2.3.6


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 23, 2011)

wchill said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > wchill said:
> ...


I'm running Dolphin HD and I see this, that's not why. I run Android 4.0.3 and the popup happened on Android 2.3.6 as well.

However, I may know why it's not showing up.
The popup will not show up if you are using the mobile version of the forums.
If you go to the bottom and click "Use full version", the pop up should be there.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 23, 2011)

I used Opera Mini to browse GBAtemp when i'm on my phone and it's not looking good


----------

